# 2008 Tarmac 6r Versus Madone TCT



## Beanland (Aug 28, 2007)

Before it all kicks off my immediatebudget dictates the lower end carbon offerings but would appreciate opinions from owner/riders experience of either one.
Have ridden both bikes the Specialized for longer and would need 58 in Tarmac, 60 in Madone also rode a Scott Cr1 for that matter.
Main riding is short hilly races upto 20miles with occasional endurance events 80/100 miles in summer reasonable fitness but no superstar by any means.
Coming off a Cannondale Caad 5 and like the Tarmac/Madone for the taller headtube(the Roubaix that bit too big).
Like most people that view this site admire all the top end bikes shown but have to be realistic about my own capabilities and especially budget and so over to the experts what do you think Tarmac Comp/Madone 4.5 or ride the Cannondale into the ground and save some money for the next model up.


----------



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Tarmac all the way.....but I am a Specialized fan..hehehe. I love my 07 Tarmac Expert. I would be curious if the 2 bikes are similiar in weight


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

edesros168 said:


> Tarmac all the way.....but I am a Specialized fan..hehehe. I love my 07 Tarmac Expert. I would be curious if the 2 bikes are similiar in weight


According to Spec customer service, the '08 Expert weighs in at 16.75 lbs. Trek Tech support gave an estimated weight for the '08 4.7 (same frameset/ wheels, except 105 on the 4.5 rather than Ultegra) at 17.5 to 18 lbs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You don't mention fit. Which bike fit and felt the best (handling, road feel).


----------



## avalanche00 (Nov 17, 2007)

I bumped into this topic as I am in the look for a carbon bike and these are on my list....

Anyway, the Madone 4.5 size 54 with reflectors and heavy, platform pedals was 8.8 kg....

I am guessing without pedals (which is how companies announce weight) should be 8.3 kg ...


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't have any experience with the Madone's.

Personally, I'd save up and get at least a Tarmac Expert. I liked the frame better than the Comp/Elite frame.

...though if I was really going to do it, I'd buy a Tarmac Pro frame ($1900), a pair of Mavic Open Pro's ($300) throw some Ultegra components on there (what, like $1000?) and call it a day.


----------

